# Yesterday on the Snake (Mulholland)



## tvJefe

Anyone have any info? Is the cyclist okay?


----------



## Hollywood

still waiting to hear. The car was taken away on a flatbed. Apparently the driver crashed into the hillside and took the cyclist with him. 

Mulholland Crash: Cyclist vs. Masserati - YouTube


----------



## tvJefe

Gives me the chills. I was up on the Angeles Crest yesterday, where it's not much better when it comes to crotch-rocket motorcyclists and wannabe stuntmen from "Need for Speed".


----------



## jmorgan

http://youtu.be/sbdgULWSi4o

Video of Matt Ferah drive by there shortly after. Yea I wouldn't ride there on the weekend. The 2 is bad enough but that looks even worse.


----------



## tvJefe

There is nowhere else, other than the crest, to get a solid couple of hours of climbing in.

I agree about the Snake on weekends, but it's a shame. It's a nice bit of road and cyclists shouldn't have to worry about getting killed by d-bags comparing virtual dick size.


----------



## stabor

tvJefe said:


> There is nowhere else, other than the crest, to get a solid couple of hours of climbing in.


Little Tujunga Canyon? Glendora Loop?


Steve


----------



## spdntrxi

from the vid that jmorgan linked the skid marks are all the way across the road... did the car slam the cyclist head on ? either way hope the guy recovers.


----------



## lesper4

Wow I drove down that late Sunday so I was browsing through the pictures and saw the car on the flat bed. Amazing they got a shot of the accident. Hope the rider is OK.


----------



## Special Eyes

I'm not buying that pic.


----------



## lesper4

Here are the rest of the car pictures on the flatbed.
RockStorePhotos | PM session 03/23/2014 | DS3_3040


----------



## 007david

tvJefe said:


> Gives me the chills. I was up on the Angeles Crest yesterday, where it's not much better when it comes to crotch-rocket motorcyclists and wannabe stuntmen from "Need for Speed".


Yeah, just this past Monday when I was riding back down the Crest toward Glendale a motorcycle just flew. The thing is I was already going downhill around 40ish and coming to the right turn one of the 25mph chicanes, when the guy passes me on the left when I've already swung wide to make the turn. I mean, he's on a two-wheeled vehicle, he should've known what I was doing.

Now, 3 months ago I was in Texas which is far, far, far more terrifying, but even still, it rattles you to have them come from no where. Especially since I'm deaf in the left ear and can't hear them coming very well anyhow.


----------



## Hollywood

tvJefe said:


> Anyone have any info? Is the cyclist okay?


from RockStorePhotos on Facebook:

"As of Tuesday evening.....stable but facing a long stay in hospital."


----------



## framesti

Why did this happen? Was driver going to fast, drunk?


----------



## jmorgan

He was going to fast into a sharp corner. Driver lost control and went straight crossing the double yellow line at the turn hitting the cyclist. Thats they way I understand it.


----------



## Rokh Hard

stabor said:


> Little Tujunga Canyon? Glendora Loop?
> 
> 
> Steve



yep.

crystal lake. mt baldy.

Bike Ride Profile | SGC 2 GMR - Da Loop! near Azusa | Times and Records | Strava

is wonder if he was part of this group as there was this yesterday.... i was not able to make it as my motto is "will work for carbon"...

PAA | Strava Route


either way....the more i hear about cyclists getting nailed on mulhulland raceway, i stay away.


----------



## Cni2i

Unfortunately, this kind of danger exists on most of the switchback mountains. Sure, some more dangerous than others, but I've come close to being hit on Crystal Lake, GMR, Mt. Baldy AND Palomar. I am sure many of you can attest to the same. Heck, riding through Santiago Canyon is dangerous too. It's just a risk that we all face when doing these types of rides. Don't get me wrong, I really enjoy these switchbacks myself, and it's obviously NOT our fault if these stupid and often inattentive and hormone-overload drivers hit us....I'm just saying that the risk is there! It [email protected]$ks, I know. 

BTW: Isn't the L e'tape du California this Sunday going up that same climb (4 times)?


----------



## Rokh Hard

i feel safer in the twisties, than i do on the streets of LA....which i got on once, and never again. roulette with a loaded gun that is.


----------



## tvJefe

Rokh Hard said:


> yep.
> 
> crystal lake. mt baldy.


Heading to Mt. Baldy this weekend to check it out.


----------



## jmorgan

tvJefe said:


> Heading to Mt. Baldy this weekend to check it out.


The road past the village is really crappy chip seal.


----------



## Rokh Hard

tvJefe said:


> Heading to Mt. Baldy this weekend to check it out.



good man!!! get at it nice and early (7-8am) and you will be alone (except other cyclists), it will be cool and car/scooter free. post your ride on strava and share, enjoy!


----------



## tom_h

Q: Whats the difference between a porcupine and a Maserati (or Prius or BMW) ?

A: The porcupine's pricks are on the _outside_.


----------



## ghostryder

The Snake has long been a drivers road. Thats one road the cyclists should respect. I don't understand the arrogance of cyclist that think they own the road. 

A guy driving a ferrari is not a prick, but if it makes you guys feel better about yourselves to call him one then go ahead. I have been an avid cyclist for 8 years and i can't understand why everyone on this board has a sense of entitlement.


----------



## ericm979

Anyone driving a car that costs far more than most people have saved for retirement is going to get some negative comments.

This "driver's" road belongs to all legal road users. If you want an exclusive road for drivers California has a number of excellent race tracks with many open track days.

I had an excellent time riding up and down the "snake" on saturday. Fortunately the motorcyclist doing stand up wheelies to show off for the photographers did not wad it into me. And Jay Leno and his buddies in expensive super cars behaved themselves, at least while in my sight. I didn't get in anyone's way and no one got in my way.


----------



## jmorgan

ghostryder said:


> The Snake has long been a drivers road. Thats one road the cyclists should respect. I don't understand the arrogance of cyclist that think they own the road.
> 
> A guy driving a ferrari is not a prick, but if it makes you guys feel better about yourselves to call him one then go ahead. I have been an avid cyclist for 8 years and i can't understand why everyone on this board has a sense of entitlement.


It's not the car it's the driving dangerously and putting others lives at risk for no reason and breaking the law. No one respecting the law is going to hit a cyclist. 3 ft passing, hands free phone, and speed limits. When they are breaking laws putting others lives in danger for no reason they are a douche bag. 


You think that Maserati was going the speed limit? Crossed the double yellow hitting the cyclist in the other lane going the opposite direction. Or the cop that mowed down the bike a couple months back. You know he was looking at his computer or cell phone and was distracted.


----------



## tvJefe

ghostryder said:


> The Snake has long been a drivers road. Thats one road the cyclists should respect. I don't understand the arrogance of cyclist that think they own the road.
> 
> A guy driving a ferrari is not a prick, but if it makes you guys feel better about yourselves to call him one then go ahead. I have been an avid cyclist for 8 years and i can't understand why everyone on this board has a sense of entitlement.


Thank you for your insight. Can you please list all the "drivers' roads" in SoCal so I can avoid them on my bike. I would hate to be the cause of an accident by riding on the white line and getting in the way of someone pretending he's playing Gran Turismo.


----------



## Hollywood

ghostryder said:


> The Snake has long been a drivers road.


lol
Bad Driving Compilation - YouTube


----------



## DrRoebuck

Rokh Hard said:


> yep.
> 
> crystal lake. mt baldy.
> 
> Bike Ride Profile | SGC 2 GMR - Da Loop! near Azusa | Times and Records | Strava
> 
> is wonder if he was part of this group as there was this yesterday.... i was not able to make it as my motto is "will work for carbon"...
> 
> PAA | Strava Route
> 
> 
> either way....the more i hear about cyclists getting nailed on mulhulland raceway, i stay away.


So just to be clear, if someone lives anywhere near the coast or near the Santa Monica Mountains in general, they should trek all the way over to Mt Baldy if they want to get in a lot of climbing? They should turn a couple-hour ride into a full-day event? If you climb any of the canyons from the coast, Mulholland is the way back.




ghostryder said:


> The Snake has long been a drivers road ... i can't understand why everyone on this board has a sense of entitlement.


Wait. What?


----------



## chudak

ghostryder said:


> i can't understand why everyone on this board has a sense of entitlement.


Maybe because everyone in a car thinks they own the road? :idea:


----------



## tougebike

Hollywood said:


> still waiting to hear. The car was taken away on a flatbed. Apparently the driver crashed into the hillside and took the cyclist with him.
> 
> Mulholland Crash: Cyclist vs. Masserati - YouTube


Any updates on this guy? How is he doing?


----------



## tougebike

Any updates on this guy?


----------



## n2deep

ghostryder said:


> The Snake has long been a drivers road. Thats one road the cyclists should respect. I don't understand the arrogance of cyclist that think they own the road.
> 
> A guy driving a ferrari is not a prick, but if it makes you guys feel better about yourselves to call him one then go ahead. I have been an avid cyclist for 8 years and i can't understand why everyone on this board has a sense of entitlement.


If I understand your logic, the story would be that a family driving down this road and/or a cyclist that is injured should have known better? Would the guy be a prick if he lost control and killed a family of four? WTF?? Driving is a privilege,, not a right!! Got a race car,, go spend some money and rent the track like the big boys..

Any yes,, we are entitled by law to access most roads..


----------



## NJBiker72

ghostryder said:


> The Snake has long been a drivers road. Thats one road the cyclists should respect. I don't understand the arrogance of cyclist that think they own the road.
> 
> A guy driving a ferrari is not a prick, but if it makes you guys feel better about yourselves to call him one then go ahead. I have been an avid cyclist for 8 years and i can't understand why everyone on this board has a sense of entitlement.


Most arrogant, ignorant post I have read. Please stop riding.


----------



## paulfeng

njbiker72 said:


> most arrogant, ignorant post i have read. Please stop _driving_.


f.i.f.y.


----------



## il sogno

The cops would make a mint in tickets if they put a couple of officers there on the weekend with radar guns.


----------



## Hollywood

CHP usually posts up near "the snake" turn, and they will ticket drivers who cross over the yellow line (or drive like idiots)

Miata Drift Cut Short by CHP - YouTube


----------

